# Any meetups in the Hawaii area ?



## HawaiianVenom (Oct 4, 2016)

Are there any meetups on the island of Oahu ?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Is there even a bee club to begin with? If not then maybe
you can start one locally by gathering everyone who has an
interest there. Let's see how many you can round up. A small website 
might help.


----------



## kevinhnc (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi there, this is the most recent Hawaii thread I can find. I’m moving to Hawaii within a year or two. Can someone point me to info about which bee equipment I can legally take with me there? I’m guessing that the equipment had to be new and unused but I’m not sure.


----------

